# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  HMS Belfast

## Ellinis

Πριν λίγες μέρες είχα τη χαρά να επισκεφτώ το ελαφρύ καταδρομικό HMS Belfast που είναι αγκυροβολημένο στον Τάμεση ως μουσείο από το 1971. 

Το Belfast είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1936-39 στα Harland & Wolff του Belfast και έλαβε μέρος σε διάφορες επιχειρήσεις του β' παγκοσμίου με πιο ξεχωριστές τη Ναυμαχία του Βόρειου Ακρωτηρίου, τις συνοδείες νηοπομπών προς το Μούρμανσκ και την υποστήριξη της απόβασης στη Νορμανδία. 

Η Ναυμαχία του Βόρειου Ακρωτηρίου όπου βυθίστηκε το γερμανικό καταδρομικό μάχης SCHARNHORST ήταν και η τελευταία αναμέτρηση μεταξύ μεγάλων πλοίων επιφανείας στο ευρωπαϊκό μέτωπο. Σε αυτή έχει αναφερθεί εδώ και ο φίλος karystos.

Η επίσκεψη στο Belfast αποτελεί μια εξαιρετική εμπειρία που την συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον περάσει από το Λονδίνο. 

Ενδεικτικά κάποιες φωτο, αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλυτερες στο διαδύκτιο.

Image1.jpg

P9220062.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Αφού έκανε την αρχή ο φίλος Ellinis να δούμε και λίγο το εσψτερικό του πλοίου-μουσείο. Να πούμε επίσης ότι δεν είναι απλώς προσβάσιμο, αλλά ότι σε πολλά από τα διαμερίσματα του υπάρχει ηχητική και οπτική αναπαράσταση των ναυμαχιών που συμμετείχε το πλοίο. 

Συμφωνώ ότι η επίσκεψη στο πλοίο, σε όσους βρεθούν στο Λονδίνο, αξίζει τον κόπο μιας και είναι υπόδειγμα του πως να κάνει ελκυστικό ένα μουσείο.

Γέφυρα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68512

Μαγειρείο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68513

----------


## gtogias

Φωτογραφίες από το κέντρο μάχης:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68516

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68517

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68518

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οτι και να πουμε θα ειναι λιγο. Εξαιρετικα τα οσα μας εδειξε απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους του πλοιου μουσειου ο φιλος gtogias.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο gtogias οτι τα ηχητικά που παίζουν σε διάφορους χώρους δείνουν ένα επιπλέων τόνο στα εκθέματα. Αυτά, με τα ομοιώματα αλλά και τους ανθρώπους του πληρώματους (πολλοί εκ των οποίων είναι εθελοντές) δείνουν την εικόνα ενός ολοζώντανου πλοίου και όχι κάτι του βαλσαμωμένου.

Επίσης αυτό που δεν μπορώ να σας μεταφέρω, είναι η υπέροχη μυρωδιά που είχε το καράβι, ειδικά στο μηχανοστάσιο ήταν κάτι το απερίγραπτα όμορφο.

Και μιας και το ανέφερα να δούμε και κάποιες εικόνες από τα έγκατα. Θυμίζω οτι μιλάμε για πλοίο με δύο ξεχωριστά μηχανοστάσια και συνολικά τέσσερις τουρμπίνες που αποδίδαν 80.000 ίππους και κινούσαν με τις τέσσερις προπέλες το πλοίο ως τους 32 κόμβους.

Το control "room", του ενός μηχανοστασίου
control.jpg

Μπρούντζος παντού... και τα πάντα γυαλισμένα
heirist.jpg

eng.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες από το κέντρο μάχης:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68516


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο gtogias, παρατηρήστε οτι ο τιμονιέρης βρίσκεται σε ένα κλειστό χώρο. Όπως παρατηρήστε επίσης οτι στη φωτογραφία της γέφυρας δεν φαίνεται κάποιο πηδάλιο.

Και αυτό γιατί το πηδάλιο βρισκόταν στα έγκατα του πλοίου, πίσω από τη βάση του 2ου πυργίσκου σε ένα εξαιρετικά προφυλαγμένο σημείο. Έτσι, εαν είχε καταστραφεί η γέφυρα και οι υπερδομές του πλοίου από εχθρικά πυρά, αυτό θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει να μανουβράρει.

Η δε γέφυρα λειτουργούσε ως παρατηρητήριο απ'όπου δίνονταν οι οδηγίες. 

Το τραγικό (για εμένα τουλάχιστον) ήταν οτι η γέφυρα, μέχρι το 1959 που το πλοίο αναβαθμίστηκε, ήταν ανοιχτή! Φανταστείτε τώρα τους ανθρώπους που βρισκόντουσαν στην ανοιχτή γέφυρα στις συνθήκες του Αρκτικού Ωκεανού! Μόνο που το σκέφτομαι κρυώνω...

Και να τι εννοούμε λέγοντας "συνθήκες Αρκτικού Ωκεανού", δείτε εδώ το θωρηκτό DUKE OF YORK των 42.000 τόνων σε ρόλο σκυλοπνίχτη...
Image1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντες  και εντυπωσιακοι οι χωροι του πλοιου-μουσειου στους οποιους μας ξεναγησε ο φιλος Ellinis.

----------


## sv1xv

> Ενδεικτικά κάποιες φωτο, αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλυτερες στο διαδύκτιο.


Μια συμπαθητική συλλογή περίπου 200 φωτογραφιών του HMS Belfast, οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι διαθέσιμες για κάθε χρήση με ελεύθερες άδειες, υπάρχει στα Wikimedia Commons: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ca..._Belfast_(C35)

----------


## Ellinis

Nα αναφέρουμε οτι σήμερα απομένουν μόλις 5 ελαφρά καταδρομικά (οπλισμένα δηλαδή με κανόνια των 6 ιντσών). Ένα από αυτά μάλιστα -το ALMIRANTE GRAU- είναι εν ενεργεία στο Π.Ν. του Περού και ας έχουν περάσει 65 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του.
Ένα ακόμη το HMS CAROLINE είναι εν ενεργεία αλλά μόνιμα δεμένο ως εκπαιδευτικό στο Βelfast. Θα παροπλιστεί σύντομα και ίσως να γίνει μουσείο.

Ως μουσεία διατηρούνται το BELFAST, το LITTLE ROCK στις ΗΠΑ και το ΑURORA στη Ρωσσία. 

Μέχρι και σήμερα, μπορεί να δει κανείς και ένα έκτο ελαφρύ καταδρομικό. Το άλλοτε Σοβιετικό MURMANSK έχει μείνει ναυαγισμένο στην ακτή της Νορβηγίας από το 1994. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακοινώθηκε και ένα σχέδιο που θα απομονώσει το ναυάγιο και θα στραγγίξει τη θάλασσα γύρω του ωστέ να το διαλύσουν επι τόπου. Σχετικό βίντεο εδώ.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια και το ανέφερες, να μια φωτογραφία του Avrora που τράβηξε ένας φίλος μου πρόσφατα (αλλά αν συνεχίσουμε είμαστε και off-topic).

----------


## Michael

Να και δυο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες. Βασικά, εγώ όταν το πρωτοείδα από μακρυα μέσα στο βραδυ το πέρασα για πλώτο της πυροσβεστικής...
Έ, όταν πλησίασα πιο κοντά και είδα πιο καλά και διάβασα και το όνομα θυμήθηκα ότι κάπου έχω ξανακούσει για αυτό...  :Cool:

----------

